# My new kid shed and pen



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Just finished constructing our kid pen that we will be using until the main barn is completed this summer. Just in time for my 4 Alpine doelings to come home on monday!

Pics 1 and 2 are the outside, 3 and 4 the inside with hayfeeder, bench for bottle feeding, mineral feeder, and half pvc pipes for feeding grain.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I love it!! I have to ask are those lights on the inside?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, they are battery powered lights that stick to the ceiling. There is a controller just inside the door to turn them on and off.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job! That looks awesome


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive never seen any that look like that. Or maybe I just dont get out much! Where did you get em?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The lights? They came as a pack of six plus controller at Costco.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very well done! Someone at your house does nice work! That ought to be really nice to have and cozy for your girls.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Main barn, heck I'd take that one! Nice job.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! My better half is very handy.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I would love something like this for a buck house, they are too stinky to be in the barn  You did a great job on it!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW, that is awesome! 

Will the kids be able to reach that feeder?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think so. If not it can be easily lowered.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, there you go. How nice, that thing is awesome!


----------



## Whistle Creek Farm (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW LOVE IT! Great job wish I had it for my girls!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Is the door on the other side seperated on the inside if you know what i mean

like is it a way for people to get in but inside another gate or does it open straight into the goat area?
I love it!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

No, it is open on the inside. They are open but in a "pen within a pen" though. Inner pen is 4 feet and outer pen is 5 feet,


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

Your kid pen is wonderful! There is nothing better than a brand new barn!  Someone put a lot of thought into it, great job!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great job...

How much u got in it?
I like the wood cross beam for the goats to play on outside good idea
Are those camera on outside?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

We have four babies in it, but I think it could do six comfortably. The camera looking things are sensor activated lights that only turn on at night for when we need to go out there.


----------

